# WICHTIG: Win XP verlangt plötzlich Passwort???



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2010)

*WICHTIG: Win XP verlangt plötzlich Passwort???*

Bitte dringende Hilfe, wirklich dringend: mein bester Kumpel hat eine kleine Kanzlei und rief grad von dort aus verzweifelt an, dass sein Laptop (Windows XP) plötzlich ein Kennwort verlangt - als Benutzername steht da sein Familienname. Er hat aber NIE ein Konto mit Kennwort eingerichtet - wie kann das sein? Was kann man tun? 

Leer lassen des Passwortfeldes und o.k. oder Enter => Laptop fährt runter

_admin_ und _Admin_ funktioniert schonmal nicht. Abgesicherter Modus auch nicht.


Er hatte es gestern runtergefahren, und nun ist dieses Problem da


----------



## apfel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WICHTIG: Win XP verlangt plötzlich Passwort???*

Bei diesem Link kannst du eine BootCD runterladen, womit das Kennwort zurück gesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WICHTIG: Win XP verlangt plötzlich Passwort???*

Danke, das wäre für ihn aber wohl zu kompliziert, er hat auch wegen des Probs eh kein Internet zur Verfügung... 

Er hat jetzt einen bestellt, der ihm damals das Laptop auch besorgt und schonmal neu installiert hatte - der wird die Platte mal ausbauen, scannen, ggf. neuinstallieren.

Fall der Typ es heute nicht schafft, würde ich das morgen in die Hand nehmen - dann werd ich das mal testen.


Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## der Türke (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WICHTIG: Win XP verlangt plötzlich Passwort???*

Kann das durch einen Trojaner passieren?


----------



## hzdriver (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WICHTIG: Win XP verlangt plötzlich Passwort???*

da hat wohl eher jemand sich eine bösen Scherz erlaubt , ich würde mal die Mitarbeiter und Familie befragen !
Sohnemann wollte sicher nur das beste , mfg


----------



## Curry (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WICHTIG: Win XP verlangt plötzlich Passwort???*

Es kann theoretisch schon..aber es sollte in betracht ziehen, dass ihm jemand einen Streich spielen will, oder ihm eins auswischen möchte...

Denn das ein Trojaner deinen familien Namen kennt ist doch bissl merkwürdig oder ?!


----------



## apfel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: WICHTIG: Win XP verlangt plötzlich Passwort???*

Bei Windows XP muss bei der OEM Version ein Standard Benutzer (hier wurde vielleicht der Familienname eingetragen) angelegt werden. Evtl. war für diesen eine automatische Anmeldung eingerichtet. Einen Virus würde ich deshalb nicht ausschließen und einen kompletten Scan durchführen.

Bei einer Kanzlei kann ich sowas sowieso nicht verstehen, hier werden vertrauliche Daten gespeichert und verarbeitet, aus Bequemlichkeit richtet man sich eine automatische Anmeldung ein oO und dann am besten noch ohne Passwort.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WICHTIG: Win XP verlangt plötzlich Passwort???*

In die Kanzlei kommt außer meinem Kumpel niemand rein, und dass einer bei ihm zu Hause, wenn er das Teil mal nach Hause mitnimmt, so einen "Scherz" erlaubt, ist absolut ausgeschlossen. Sein Sohn ist auch erst 5, der würde so was gar nicht können und hätte auch gar keinen Grund dazu.

Den Familiennamen als Nutzernamen zu erkennen wäre für den Virus aber kein Problem, man muss ja beim Windowsinstallieren einen Namen angeben, da hat er sicher seinen namen einfach übernommen.  

Ein geschützes Konto hielt er nicht für nötig, da er das Laptop wirklich nur entweder zu Hause oder
in der Kanzlei hat. Er ist keiner von der "beschäftigt mit dem Notebook im Foyer sitzen"-Sorte 


Heute abend kommt er bei mir vorbei, da installier ich ihm dann windows neu. Der Fachmann hat ihm gestern die Platte ausgebaut und die Daten gesichert, dann noch das Privatlaptop meines Kumpels provisorisch als Büroersatz eingerichtet, was länger gedauert hat als erwartet (pop-server-Daten waren unbekannt, und der Webspaceanbieter musste selber lange suchen, weil da inzwischen 3x der Besitzer gewechselt hat... ).


meine Vermutung: verseuchte pdf-Datei. Da hat sich der Acrobat Reader ja als anfälliger erwiesen, als man jahrelang dachte...


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: WICHTIG: Win XP verlangt plötzlich Passwort???*

Schon einen Virenscan gemacht?

Bzw. würde ich wenn er nichts findet das Backup behalten und in ein oder zwei Wochen noch mal einen Scan rüber jagen.

Und sicherheitshalber schon jetzt alle Passwörter ändern.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WICHTIG: Win XP verlangt plötzlich Passwort???*

So, hab gestern neu installiert inkl. komplettem formatieren, danach auch mal nach Viren gescannt usw. 

Leider hatte ich keinen passenden Adapter da, um die Platte von meinem PC aus vor dem Formatieren mal zu checken.

Ach ja: es war beim Anmelden so, dass - wenn man einfach kein Kennwort eingegeben hat - zuerst der Windowsdesktop kurz kommt, auch der Willkommen-Sound, es dann aber wieder zu dem Anmeldefenster zurückspringt, bevor Icons und Startmenü erscheinen. Er fuhr also doch nicht einfach runter.


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: WICHTIG: Win XP verlangt plötzlich Passwort???*

Klingt eindeutig nach einem Virus.

SOlche Symptome hatte ich schon auf einem System. Zwar ohne Passwort aber man sah kurz das Desktop und dann wieder den Anmeldebildschirm.


----------

